# Companies In JLT



## JM-UK (Sep 27, 2011)

Does anyone know if it's possible to find a list of companies currently running in JLT?

I've searched the Internet but I've got nowhere. 

If anyone could help, even if it's just the name of any companies they know of, I would be very grateful. 

Thanks in advance.


----------

